# Extreme Scenarios



## Sonjagirl (Sep 20, 2008)

When you first started working as a beginner coder, did you have extreme scenarios to code?   How did you do it?  Did someone train you? 

I have coding books with rationales that I review several times a week, and the cases are so extreme that I don’t come near to coding them correctly.   They exceed the ones we learned in school. We learned coding for the foundation of every specialty.   They are so advanced.  This coding business is infinite!   I thought taking a year of coding alone was enough.  All I can say is: "Welcome to the real world."

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 24, 2008)

More comments are welcome . . .


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 25, 2008)

When I began Neurosurgery, one of my first cases was a gun shot wound victim.  She received a GSW to the head.  Parts of the skull were removed and subcutaneous pockets were created in her abdomen.  The skull fragments were placed in her abdomen.  I had to code the skull procedure as well as the abdomen procedure....talk about stressful!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 25, 2008)

I never had to code extreme scenarios except for in some pre-employment tests. I opted to stay in the auditing of medical claims. It was what I new and enjoyed.


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

Sonjagirl I can only tell you again "welcome to the real world". 

I have been mentoring someone (for the past two years) that went to school for coding.  We hired her when she was an intern from college.  She just took the CPC exam to lose the dreadful "A" and successfully passed 

I can also tell you that I have been coding for close to 20 years now and every week I come across something that presents me with a challenge.  I code for multispecialities which is great because I also learn something new every day (well almost everyday).  But thats what I enjoy the most..the challenge and learning 

Good Luck in the coding world.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 30, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> When I began Neurosurgery, one of my first cases was a gun shot wound victim.  She received a GSW to the head.  Parts of the skull were removed and subcutaneous pockets were created in her abdomen.  The skull fragments were placed in her abdomen.  I had to code the skull procedure as well as the abdomen procedure....talk about stressful!



Did you get the scenario coded correctly?  

I guess I shouldn’t get overly concerned.   The extreme scenarios in The Extra Step book just made me think,   and I’m not even certified yet.  I have a positive attitude, though. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 30, 2008)

mbort said:


> Sonjagirl I can only tell you again "welcome to the real world".
> 
> I have been mentoring someone (for the past two years) that went to school for coding.  We hired her when she was an intern from college.  She just took the CPC exam to lose the dreadful "A" and successfully passed
> 
> ...



Coding for many specialties seems really interesting.  I feel that's what we did in school.  I eventually want to get into inpatient coding.   I heard these coders code for many specialties, too.  

I wish I had of gotten into this field almost 20 years ago, but I was working a lot of overtime and couldn't go to school. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 1, 2008)

Sonjagirl said:


> Did you get the scenario coded correctly?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't get overly concerned.   The extreme scenarios in The Extra Step book just made me think,   and I'm not even certified yet.  I have a positive attitude, though. Thanks for your response.



I did...however, I did seek the help from other neurosurgery coders as a "double check".  The final "thumbs up" came from the actual surgeon.  It is essential that you keep the lines of communication open with your physicians.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Rebeccawoodward:

Yes, communication is definitely a key.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Oct 3, 2008)

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> I never had to code extreme scenarios except for in some pre-employment tests. I opted to stay in the auditing of medical claims. It was what I new and enjoyed.



That's good.  So where did you take your auditing classes?  I think AAPC may have some leads.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 4, 2008)

*Sonja*

I learned my auditing by being a certified fraud investigator. The program I went through was ACFE.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Oct 8, 2008)

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> I learned my auditing by being a certified fraud investigator. The program I went through was ACFE.



Thank you . . .


----------

